# Suffering Fish



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

my dalmation molly gave birth 2 days ago and after she could not swim right anymore she refuses to use her tail and just floats around the tank somewhat controlling where shes going her body is lowered under her head and she as developed ich (i think has little white spots only on tail) while she floating around she sometimes gets stuck to the filter...What should i do?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

can you put her in a small tank by herself? maybe use a floating breeding tank or if you are really sure she has ick you need to get her away from the fry.


----------



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

fry are in smaller tank but shes with a couple other mollies but i only have the breeders net


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

time for a 5 gallon QT tank. You'll use it for fry later. Doesn't sound promising, I expect she'll die in a few days. But I don't like to euthanize, I'd rather isolate and let a fish have every possible chance. For a mollie, i'd isolate and start upping the salt level.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Ya, Im sorry but I don't think she will make it. She must have had birth complication, she sounds too far gone. Sorry.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

IME when a fish loses moter control and is just floating around the tank they are to far gone to really save. best thing to do is prevention make sure the other fish dont get sick she could have picked up a disease from the stress of giving birth.


----------



## llogan (Apr 5, 2010)

yea i have exoerianced this a few times, have you tried giving her a belly rub? catch her up, lie her on a piece or cloth or something, i usually soak it with water from the tank with medication o it for ick or methlelyne ble(messy lol) then rub from the gills to the anal fin applying gentle pressure. the last two i had go like this had a baby stuck, the quicker the better, as the drop quickly after the complication develops


----------



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

thanks everyone i lost one of them today got another fish sick but i will be sure to pick up a qt tank do i need more than a 5 gallon? for mollies and similar size fish


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

5 is fine if you don't QT too many at once. But I think 5s and 10s are close to the same price, so get the 10 if you have room, it will make a better fry tank if you need it later on.


----------



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

okay will do thanks but both females passed away and one male is in bad shape other 3 fish look good


----------

